# which trailer tires



## crankbait09 (Dec 26, 2013)

are there good/bad trailer tires???

I am in the need of two new ones but am uncertain of which is ok to get.

I am seeing a number of trailer tires including rims for $30-50 each. one of the stores being Harbor Freight.
my rims are old and rusted so id prefer to replace the rim and tire.

currently, the trailer has these tires: 4.80-8


----------



## RStewart (Dec 26, 2013)

I had the same wheels & tires you do. I switched to the 12 inch types & wheels from Northern Tool. Probably same ones you've found at Harbor Freight. I think I paid &40 a piece for them.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Dec 26, 2013)

Check Walmart, kmart, farm and fleet, tractor supply, cabelas, bass pro and ebay. I bought my last pair on ebay from Tucker tire. IIRC the brand is Deesong made in China, the price was good and the tires are great.
I used my angle grinder with a wire wheel to clean up rusty rims and repainted with rustoleum spray bombs.


----------



## BigTerp (Dec 27, 2013)

I just got this tire and wheel combo from Harbor Freight yesterday as a spare.

https://www.harborfreight.com/12-inch-spare-tire-and-rim-44144.html

Seems like a decent tire/wheel for the price, and it is DOT approved. I'm only using this one as a spare though, and if I needed new tires as my main trailer tires I would have gotten something nicer. I agree with Rstewart that 12" tires would be a nice upgrade.

And yes, there are good/bad trailer tires. You want to look at the rating. Mine are rated B or 4-ply rated which is up to 750lbs. I'd stay away from 2-ply for sure as I don't think they are rated for highway travel. I'd also make sure you get something that is DOT approved.


----------



## crankbait09 (Dec 27, 2013)

so just because it has 8" tires now, that doesnt mean i cant go bigger? whats the advantage of getting 12 rather than 8?


----------



## BigTerp (Dec 27, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337214#p337214 said:


> crankbait09 » 16 minutes ago[/url]"]so just because it has 8" tires now, that doesnt mean i cant go bigger? whats the advantage of getting 12 rather than 8?



With larger diameter tires you'll get less RPMs at the same speed than with smaller wheels/tires. This equals less wear on your tires and bearings. You'll also get 2" more ground clearance with 12" wheels. May come in handy at the ramp.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Dec 27, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337214#p337214 said:


> crankbait09 » Fri Dec 27, 2013 9:22 am[/url]"]so just because it has 8" tires now, that doesnt mean i cant go bigger? whats the advantage of getting 12 rather than 8?


12" wheels may make launching at shallow ramps harder.


----------



## RStewart (Dec 27, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337226#p337226 said:


> lckstckn2smknbrls » Fri Dec 27, 2013 10:34 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337214#p337214 said:
> ...



Didn't affect me launching my boat at all & there is times when I launch from the bank without backing in the water. It adds bearing life & that is much more important.


----------



## lucescoflathead (Dec 29, 2013)

I think I'd replace the tires and rims with 12's.


----------



## crankbait09 (Dec 29, 2013)

after looking at my existing rims, i see a 5 lug set up. should i replace the wheel hubs for new or leave them as they are? If im not mistaken, if i dont wanna pack bearings and what not, i would buy a new hub which would have everythign already ready to go, right?


----------



## BigTerp (Dec 30, 2013)

If it were me I'd tear the existing hubs apart and inspect the bearings. If they looked good I would just repack them and call it a day. Packing bearings isn't difficult and only takes a few minutes. Be alot cheaper than buying new hubs.


----------



## RStewart (Dec 30, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337439#p337439 said:


> BigTerp » Mon Dec 30, 2013 8:28 am[/url]"]If it were me I'd tear the existing hubs apart and inspect the bearings. If they looked good I would just repack them and call it a day. Packing bearings isn't difficult and only takes a few minutes. Be alot cheaper than buying new hubs.



What he said.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Dec 30, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337446#p337446 said:


> RStewart » Mon Dec 30, 2013 10:15 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337439#p337439 said:
> ...


Even if you need new bearings and races it's not hard to change them.


----------



## crankbait09 (Dec 30, 2013)

i know it probably isnt the same, but the last set of bearings/races i had to do on a car had to be pressed in with a press of some sort. it was expensive and a pain in the arse for me to attempt on my own. i hope this isnt the same procedure


----------



## RStewart (Dec 31, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337520#p337520 said:


> crankbait09 » Mon Dec 30, 2013 11:21 pm[/url]"]i know it probably isnt the same, but the last set of bearings/races i had to do on a car had to be pressed in with a press of some sort. it was expensive and a pain in the arse for me to attempt on my own. i hope this isnt the same procedure



The races will have to be pressed in but it's not hard. Use a hammer & punch to knock the old ones out & use a press or tap the new ones in with a hammer. I've never used a press to do it, always tapped them in with a hammer.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Dec 31, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337524#p337524 said:


> RStewart » Tue Dec 31, 2013 1:27 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337520#p337520 said:
> ...


+1


----------

